# the fish fries on a Friday



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

I just wonder how many an old hands on the fish dock at St.Andrews, remember taking home on a friday a gift of a fry back home. Maybe this was only for the wet shore and dry shore working staff, not the ships crews???


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

captainconfusion said:


> I just wonder how many an old hands on the fish dock at St.Andrews, remember taking home on a friday a gift of a fry back home. Maybe this was only for the wet shore and dry shore working staff, not the ships crews???


Ships crew in Grimsby got a parcel of fish on settling day. Assume it was the same in Hull.

John T


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

The access to St Andrews Dock, was through "tunnel", and security was at the West Dock end. One Friday our Fitting shop Labourer fell of his bike, near the Security, the BTP copper went over to help him back up only to find he had best part of a full Halibut, down each trouser leg. "Smuggling" fish of the dock was a regular game of cat and mouse. Friday BTW was known as "silk stocking day", when all the Fishermen's wives went down to claim their allotment all us apprentices used the gather outside to (letch) OK, err!, watch!!. Allegedly, quite a lot of fish went off the dock in a `Pram with a baby riding on top!.


----------



## BOB87 (Aug 31, 2019)

In my own time on the Hull trawlers, (GalleyBoy, DeckieLearner, Sparehand, then Wirelesss Operator), it was common knowledge that the crew got a fry on settling day,.. those that wanted it:... I stayed in the Mission on Goulton Street, and I dont think they encouraged residents to bring in the Fry,.. lol.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Peter Hewson said:


> The access to St Andrews Dock, was through "tunnel", and security was at the West Dock end. One Friday our Fitting shop Labourer fell of his bike, near the Security, the BTP copper went over to help him back up only to find he had best part of a full Halibut, down each trouser leg. "Smuggling" fish of the dock was a regular game of cat and mouse. Friday BTW was known as "silk stocking day", when all the Fishermen's wives went down to claim their allotment all us apprentices used the gather outside to (letch) OK, err!, watch!!. Allegedly, quite a lot of fish went off the dock in a `Pram with a baby riding on top!.


we used to call it the pram race. the tunnel was subway street.


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

rustytrawler said:


> we used to call it the pram race. the tunnel was subway street.


Subway street was where my Dad was raised, He and his Brother (lost at Dunkirk) where brought up by a series of Aunt`s.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Peter Hewson said:


> Subway street was where my Dad was raised, He and his Brother (lost at Dunkirk) where brought up by a series of Aunt`s.


My uncle was caught in an explosion down subway st in the 1970s when a gas tanker blew up he spent some time in hull royal,regards colin r.I bet your dad must have seen hundreds of hull trawlers, living down subway i think it was one of the main routes onto the dock.


----------

